# JBL speakers



## ian

I watch a lot of the DVD's I borrow from the video shop on my home computer. 
My favourite brand of speakers are JBL. I have a set for the stereo I have and the sound is amazing. 
Anyway, in australia I have been unable to find a pair of JBL computer speakers, the only pair I found came bundled with a compaq computer.
So I tried searching the internet, I found this article.
The title *"Darth Vader meets Desktop Speaker Design"*
http://www.gizmo.com.au/public/News/news.asp?articleid=2239


----------



## [tab]

I have Altec Lansing surround sound speakers but haven't set them up because I'm afraid of what the baby will do to them... I'm using a huge set of stereo speakers.


----------



## ian

how huge are they?


----------



## [tab]

Maybe huge was an overstatement... they're about a foot high.


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

i have my sound routed to the tv speakers,  they are 6 inch KLH audio speakers that add a nice bump.i am also running a sounblaster live! 5.1 audio card.  i used to have a philips soundcard that was better but the software for it was friggin $25 when i bought the card for $20.   having a tv routed to your vidcard and sound routed to the tv is nice when you want to play games with a controller.^^


----------



## Aleksey

MarvinTheMartian said:
			
		

> i have my sound routed to the tv speakers, they are 6 inch KLH audio speakers that add a nice bump.i am also running a sounblaster live! 5.1 audio card. i used to have a philips soundcard that was better but the software for it was friggin $25 when i bought the card for $20. having a tv routed to your vidcard and sound routed to the tv is nice when you want to play games with a controller.^^


What's your point?


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

well tab told what speakers he was running so i thought i would share in...i mean im curious what everyone else has also.  those darth vader speakers are very tight though.  its like "I want one of those" ^^


----------

